# Battery Wraps



## Jebula999 (21/7/16)

As the title states, looking for battery wraps for 18650 batteries.

Have 4 batteries that need my attention.


----------



## Divan Smit (21/7/16)

Good day

We've got some coilmaster wraps

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-battery-wrap-10pces-pack-847?category=93

Free delivery on any order size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> As the title states, looking for battery wraps for 18650 batteries.
> 
> Have 4 batteries that need my attention.


If you in Cape Town vape cartel has stock I think.
Paging @capetocuba


----------



## capetocuba (21/7/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> If you in Cape Town vape cartel has stock I think.
> Paging @capetocuba


Yes thanks @Gazzacpt we have them at stock at Vape Cartel here in Cape Town at the crazy price of R1.00 each

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/16)

capetocuba said:


> Yes thanks @Gazzacpt we have them at stock at Vape Cartel here in Cape Town at the crazy price of R1.00 each


Your R1 Vape Store!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (21/7/16)

Andre said:


> Your R1 Vape Store!


Beats the hell out of the Chinese R5 stores

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------

